# medical technologist jobs



## MedScientist89 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello,

Are there any medical technologists or medical laboratory scientists in this forum? 

I am an American MLS with 3 years of experience, a working holiday visa, and registration pending with the Medical Sciences Council. I am hoping to secure employment before relocating. Anyone else in the same boat? I have applied for nearly 30 jobs over the last 3 months, with no luck.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I'd also be grateful to hear from anyone who has attempted, or been successful at this. Are there any good recruitment agencies out there for med techs? The only ones I can find are all for doctors or RNs. How hard have you all found it to get an MLS job in NZ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmdNZ (Nov 24, 2015)

Where are you applying?
Apply here - Auckland Health Careers, Mental Health Nursing Jobs, Government Jobs
Here - Careers | Counties Manukau Health
And here - Recruitment Centre for Waitemata District Health Board

Your preference should be in the exact order I have listed above, due to sheer size and location of their facilities.

ADHB (Auckland District Health Board) which encompasses Auckland City Hospital has a dedicated building named LabPlus. This building is currently undergoing an extension to it's top floor where they are adding a PC3 Laboratory. Across the road from this is University of Auckland, who also have a PC3 Laboratory built not too long ago. I imagine there are a few job openings that may have potential relation to your field?

Hope this helps


----------

